
Julie Rubicon (A story about Facebook's data center Enchilada and PIG) - plhetp
https://www.facebook.com/notes/robin-sloan/julie-rubicon/985697811525170
======
plhetp
Could this be true? Can Facebook really 'predict' future events?

~~~
exolymph
No. How would they do it? Especially when the spikes are in response to
breaking news that wasn't known beforehand.

~~~
plhetp
Certainly not everything, but isn't possible that there's a correlation
between what people talk about with each other and their actions. This might
give a glimpse into the future (and outcome of certain things) when it comes
to talent shows or elections.

